# Ryonet Offers New Affordable Water Filtration System



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

The new Sgreen® water filtration system from Ryonet provides an affordable, effective tool for keeping print shop waste water running clean, which safeguards the plumbing and minimizes environmental impact. It also proactively addresses disposal requirements and regulations, which vary by location, demonstrating your commitment to a safe, earth-friendly operation. 

Used in conjunction with proper screen-making and cleaning practices, the system is designed to filter out solids like tape, raw and solidified ink and cured emulsion, as well as ink solids. The multistep process catches waste water as it comes out of the sink and sends it through six stages of filtration. Particulates as small as 20 microns are trapped before going down the drain.

The Sgreen filter is easy to install following simple instructions and requires only a few basic tools. It fits under washout sinks as small as 30 inches wide by 24 inches deep. Maintenance centers around regularly cleaning the filter mat and the screens below it. These should be replaced along with the two final-stage filters when necessary (varies with volume).

The system is affordable, costing hundreds of dollars less than others on the market. The Sgreen water filter comes with: 

One 110 mesh 20 x 24 inch screen 
One 156 mesh 20 x 24 inch screen 
One 200 mesh 20 x 24 inch screen 
Filtration body
External filter housings 
Filtration cart 
Casters with mounting hardware. 
Two 20 micron filters 
Two 75 micron filters 
Length of tubing
One high output sump pump
Three filter mats. 

To view on the website, go to Sgreen Washout Booth Filtration System | Screenprinting.com by Ryonet.

For more information, call (800) 314-3690; email: [email protected] or visit Screen Printing Supplies & Equipment | ScreenPrinting.com by Ryonet.


----------

